# 06 Altima Dash Removal



## jcrags83 (Dec 20, 2006)

Does anybody know how to do this without damaging the dash? I just need to get the stock radio out. I read that there are clips on the A/C control bezel, but I can't seem to find them.


----------



## gwilly (Jan 27, 2007)

I just did it myself. Grab the base of the A/C control Bezel and pull. It will come right off ad won't hurt anything. The only this that is physically attached is the air bag status light. this will expose 2 phillips screws remove them and then you can pull the vent housing. now the are four phillips holding in the Stereo. Good Luck.


----------



## geacmbo (Apr 10, 2007)

Gents...this is precisely what I needed to know....

Any of you have a pic of the back of this bose headunit?

thanks


----------

